

Twitter: What Happens When a Startup is Retweeted to 100k+ People - vuzum

So... today was an interesting day for us at Blogvio(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.blogvio.com).<p>Cendrine, a Twitter user, reviewed Blogvio on her blog and shared the link here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;cendrinemedia&#x2F;status&#x2F;397851160976961536<p>She has little over 5000 followers. The craziness comes next. :-)<p>--<p>We start to get quite a few retweets and decide to see what&#x27;s the buzz about. We didn&#x27;t do anything special to promote Blogvio yet, so what&#x27;s up?<p>Using TweetDeck we respond quickly to all comments and tweets, then we dive deep. What we find out is that the tweet has been retweeted many times, and combined was sent to more than 100k users in just 6 hours.<p>One:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;TheTysonReport&#x2F;status&#x2F;398070101934497793<p>And Two:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;AnnettaPowell&#x2F;status&#x2F;398054249277300736<p>This came as a surprise, since we tried two days ago to buy Twitter Ads and were not able to (not in US).<p>So we went straight to Google Analytics. And the question is.. what do you think has happened, especially since Twitter just went public today? :-)<p>Then we&#x27;ll share some screenshots from Google Analytics every day. But I&#x27;d love to let you guess. :)
======
vuzum
The trend seems to be going up, but I am really curious to know what kind of
traffic you guys expect when 100.000 somewhat targeted followers see a retweet
about Blogvio, a tool they potentially can use.

Here's the first screenshot, next one coming on Monday:
[http://o7.no/1bikU1r](http://o7.no/1bikU1r)

~~~
vuzum
We don't plan to share any numbers yet. We think it makes it more interesting
to hear your expectations first.

------
vuzum
This is my conversation with Marta from Twitter. Her answer was no.
[http://o7.no/1c0diR2](http://o7.no/1c0diR2)

Interesting that we got the eyeballs out of chance two days later. :-)

------
ratsimihah
One trivial guess is a huge spike in your number of visits.

~~~
vuzum
Try another guess. :)

~~~
ktsmith
Twitter is full of bots so retweets mean nothing.

~~~
vuzum
Correct. :)

It surprised us as well. We were expecting to have quite a spike in the
traffic, since 100k users is a lot. And it is also the reason why Twitter went
so big with the IPO in the first place.

What happened instead is this: [http://o7.no/1dgSQg7](http://o7.no/1dgSQg7)
(only 29 clicks from Twitter directly)

[http://o7.no/1dgTkCR](http://o7.no/1dgTkCR) (I will attribute this growth to
Twitter for the sake of helping them look better, although it isn't - we've
been approaching different user acquisition hacks)

But now I'm actually wondering how many of these Twitter accounts are real.
I'd guess 5% tops, or lower. Is it actually worth advertising with Twitter at
all?

